# Big Thanks to DAVE KG and David G



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

For today, it was nice to speak to everyone hopefully we can do it again soon :thumb:


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Indeed thanks Gents.

PC demo was very interesting indeed.

Apologies for the streaky car!


----------



## favbypav (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks to all the guys.the demo on the beemer was superb & was really interesting to find out the differences between pc & rotary.
hopefully we can all do it again soon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, thanks to Dave and David. Congratulations to SXI on winning the show and shine. Welldone m8. Your cars immaculate. :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

aye well done sxi, ill gladly take the petes 53 off ur hands


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

any pics


----------



## L4UR4 (Jun 2, 2007)

Big thanks guys, the demo was great found it very educational Can't wait to get stuck into my car now, lol, thank's Dave KG for all the valuable advice and for checking the depth of our paint(black ctr), and to Dave for helping me choose the right products for the job
Brilliant day, when's the next one?, lol


----------



## Stepho (Jan 25, 2007)

Couldn't make this today as I was watching the little one. Anyone have pictures, hope it stayed dry. :wave:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

a few people took pics, i imagine they will be uploaded in due course


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Had a great day out , it was good to catch up , and i even managed to get my mate Scott down in his A4 Avant for an hour , here is a few pic of his car that i have looked after for shows and and it managed to pick up a trophy this year at E38 show this month.


























The rest of pics of the car can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594554184947/

If you like the car , it for sale http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/246617.htm

Cheers Kenny


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who turned up today, was a good day and nice to meet folk from the local region.

Many thanks to David G for letting us host the day at his unit.

Many thanks to SURFERROSA for helping me out with some machine polishing demos.

Cheers folks, here's to the next one. :thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

Thank Dave for checking the paint level with PTG on my Leon 

Cheers Kenny


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah it was a good day. Good to see some familiar faces and some new ones.

Well done SXI in the show and shine. :thumb:

Thanks to Dave KG for trying out the Dewalt and the Silverline and doing some good demos.:thumb:

For those interested in the Dewalt: http://diytools.com/store/detail.asp?ProductID=66903

David G - If your reading this just now............GET SOME SLEEP!!:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Yeah it was a good day. Good to see some familiar faces and some new ones.
> 
> Well done SXI in the show and shine. :thumb:
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Missed it due to work commitments.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Where be the piccy's chaps?


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cheers to Dave again for all the advice on using the PC and Rotary. Doesn't feel as daunting and i reckon i'll be giving it a go soon enough.:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Where be the piccy's chaps?


Grizzle's got them!!!!!

A good day and great to see some familar faces from last time.

Wet sanding defo next time!

The unit is tops dave:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great day had by all, and i will DEFINITELY make the next one - i also think it should be closer up here next time too :thumb: 

I'l volunteer for wet sanding demo next time


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Thanks to Dave KG for trying out the Dewalt and the Silverline and doing some good demos.:thumb:


Cheers for bringing the tools along to try out... The Dewalt is especially interesting, think I'll be looking into one of these.


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed this guys, sounds like a good one. Couldnt risk coming through with a barely held on exhaust though! Get some pics up!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi guys a few pics from today, same as above really had a cracking day and well done to Fraser with the show and shine the Corsa looked smashing.

Cheers

Billy


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

good pics bill!

ur a nice chap for a copper, just kidding mate it was nice to chat to you


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

i couldnt attend his meeting,hope ill b at the next one









thts my brothers m8s car


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

....sorry I missed it guys - looks like a good one. I couldn't escape today but will make sure I'm at the next one.

:thumb:


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Enjoyed my wee visit and nice to meet up with few old (very old in some cases  ) and new faces 

Some lovely cars on show as well - shame mine was so manky, but them's the breaks unfortunately!

When's the next meet then?!? :thumb: 

Chris


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

enjoyed the meet today guys,nice to put faces to avatars,nice pics billy.Pity mine was dirty.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

ibizasport16v said:


> good pics bill!
> 
> ur a nice chap for a copper, just kidding mate it was nice to chat to you


yes even coppers can be "NICE"



SCOTIA said:


> enjoyed the meet today guys,nice to put faces to avatars,nice pics billy.Pity mine was dirty.


The car did not look too bad a wee wash and it will look spot on.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wot car is SXI's ??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Some pics from today in no particular order...cause i cant be assed lol



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Flake on scotsbil's Fiesta!!! awesome looking


















Video of Dave KG on the Dewalt


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Got home at 22.30, had a great day and thanks to DaveG and DaveKG and Surferosa for all their time and effort. Nice to put faces to avatars.
Well done to S-X-I for a well prepared and very shiny Corsa

ps Had a good time driving an Audi S5 at Braehead

Look forward to the next one hopefully a bit nearer home


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great photos Grizz! :thumb: 

David's Black Saphire 330D looks stunning out of the unit in good daylight!  

Alan W


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Dave kg- what was the name of the firm in Carnoustie that does refurbishing and powdercoating alloy wheels.......it's an age thing!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Well first of all a big thank you to Dave KG and David G for putting this all together. It was a great day catching up with people and meeting new members.

The weather was on our side for once and a great collection of cars came along.

On with the pictures.

The Meet










Members cars























































My car

Show and Shine Winner!

(Thanks to David G for donating the prize, Chemical Guys 50/50 Limited Edition Wax)














































Car of the day for me, Renault Sport Clio 197 F1 Team R27

Thanks again to Alan for taking me a drive in it. It is truly awesome!























































A few arty shots


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Got home at 22.30, had a great day and thanks to DaveG and DaveKG and Surferosa for all their time and effort. Nice to put faces to avatars.
> Well done to S-X-I for a well prepared and very shiny Corsa
> 
> ps Had a good time driving an Audi S5 at Braehead
> ...


so when are you trading the S4 in for the S5 then .


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

great pics X-S-I ,Grizzle and Scotbil , just glad the weather held up for it today .

kenny


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh thankfully...

Had a great day highlight was Alan's new clio 197 OMG what a machine.... I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!!

And..The banter with Spitfire was good! lol


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks t David G at the unit and Dave KG for the knowledge and effort he shared with us to make our day very worthwhile.

Thanks to Gerry for being our chauffeur for the day and Sybil for the lovely cakes..........hope Dave KG enjoyed his as much as we did.


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

Good pics guys...

Cheers for all the comments on the car...


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Thanks to the guys for organising this meet, was good meeting you guys and having a chat


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

gerry connelly said:


> Dave kg- what was the name of the firm in Carnoustie that does refurbishing and powdercoating alloy wheels.......it's an age thing!!


I think its Coatech thats in Carnoustie...at least thats the only one i know of

:thumb: Scott


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

That's correct.

Ask for Euan and tell him Dougster sent you!

PS who owns the mini and does it have a "PUNK" reg plate?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dougster said:


> That's correct.
> 
> Ask for Euan and tell him Dougster sent you!
> 
> PS who owns the mini and does it have a "PUNK" reg plate?


The GP is mine! 

P2 UNK stays in Partick whilst I'm over on the South Side.

The same Mini dealer (Harry Fairbairn, Giffnock) supplied both cars.

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Dave kg- what was the name of the firm in Carnoustie that does refurbishing and powdercoating alloy wheels.......it's an age thing!!


Coatech, Carnoustie. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Thanks t David G at the unit and Dave KG for the knowledge and effort he shared with us to make our day very worthwhile.
> 
> Thanks to Gerry for being our chauffeur for the day and Sybil for the lovely cakes..........hope Dave KG enjoyed his as much as we did.


I had eaten my cakes before I even left! They were excellent, many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I had eaten my cakes before I even left! They were excellent, many thanks! :thumb:


And you ate all my biscuits too.:lol:

Anyone for tea and coffee?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this a DW members car?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> And you ate all my biscuits too.:lol:
> 
> Anyone for tea and coffee?


Cheers! :thumb: I love Abernethy biscuits, my gran always used to have them!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Hi all, it was good to meet you all, me being a "newbie" and all that.... I'm just sorry I could only stay for an hour and missed the demo's....

A few cracking cars were there and look forward to spending a lot more time at the next meet....

Can't wait for Friday and Grizzle's detailing and paint correction on my car, God knows it needs it, and a big thanks to Dave for letting him use his unit.
Look forward to seeing you both, and I'll be keeping space in my boot for all the new products I'll be buying..... _


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

Paulo said:


> _Hi all, it was good to meet you all, me being a "newbie" and all that.... I'm just sorry I could only stay for an hour and missed the demo's....
> 
> A few cracking cars were there and look forward to spending a lot more time at the next meet....
> 
> ...


are you the wee guy with the rx-8 with the lovely blonde passenger lol


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

"P2 UNK stays in Partick whilst I'm over on the South Side.

The same Mini dealer (Harry Fairbairn, Giffnock) supplied both cars."

And he works at Cameron House/Carrick. Is he on here?


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

pologti said:


> so when are you trading the S4 in for the S5 then .


It's looks like it's a six month waiting list for the S5


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dougster said:


> And he works at Cameron House/Carrick. Is he on here?


I haven't a clue where the owner works but they're not on here.

Alan W


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> It's looks like it's a six month waiting list for the S5


oh well i guess you can get a set of these 20" alloys on my mate A4 avant until you get the car


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

I blame the apprentice for my poor finish..


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

cj romeo said:


> I blame the apprentice for my poor finish..


At least she is not using a manky cloth.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

ibizasport16v said:


> are you the wee guy with the rx-8 with the lovely blonde passenger lol


_Yep, that's me Paul.... And I'm not that weeeee

I'll pass on your compliments to the fiance, how bored did she look:lol:

I'm fairly local to you I think, I stay just off Gt Western Rd in the new Wimpey estate, need to look out for you.....Take it easy..._


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah she did look bored mate!!!!!!!

compared to graham you did look a wee bit small lol

ill keep an eye out for the motor its stunning


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes Paulo, there was a wee laugh going on at how uninterested she looked. In fact I don't think she looked up once while we were checking nsanity's nice VW out. Looked as though she was looking at cards or something possibly deciding what style of wedding card to go for he...he...he 

CJ - Your wee lass is the spitting image of you mate, and when I scrolled up through this page I noticed your avatar was too!!! Nice to meet you.

PoloGTI too and in fact everyone else. I did make a point in going over to speak to GC as I have had some knowledge of his S4 from another forum and he's a sound guy too. Delighted to meet Mrs. C too, she's just a star! It must be great to come to a car forum with your wife and she helps choose some of the goodies you were buying. Now Gerry and Mrs. C that's just pure class so it is - you don't see that every day. A big hello to RS4 and is it Sybyll? Next time keep me a cake! Nice folks who travelled for four and a half hours to chin wag and mingle. Glad you could make it.

Looking forward to the next one and as Clark says, make it nearer Aberdeen. How's about Stirling then?

Cheers all,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Surferrosa- thanks for the kind comments, it was a pleasure to be there but unfortunately cannot remember all the names and faces that were there.....funny how I can remember the cars though. I've passed on the message to Mrs.C ( Sybil ) that more cakes will be needed for the next meet.
RS4 (Ian & Annetta) also enjoyed the run to Cambuslang and the demonstrations.
What car was Spitfire driving?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice pics folks - I like the Audi Avant with the 20" wheels. 

Hopefully might make it along to the next one and pick up some pointers on using my newly aquired PC.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> What car was Spitfire driving?


Dougie (Spitfire) owns this very nicely detailed 3 series:










Alan W


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

spitfire had the silver bmw 3 series, infront of the red corsa sxi


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Spitfire was driving the silver BMW 3 Series parked infront of mines.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

So we can safely say that Spitfire drives a Silver 3 series :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

evobaz said:


> So we wan safely say that Spitfire drives a Silver 3 series :lol:


I think so! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Is this a DW members car?


thats my mates car, i brought him along

p.s the car is for sale if anyone interested


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> CJ - Your wee lass is the spitting image of you mate, and when I scrolled up through this page I noticed your avatar was too!!! Nice to meet you.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one and as Clark says, make it nearer Aberdeen. How's about Stirling then?
> :


You want to see the other daughter, who is a clone..... but they grow out of that once their hair overtakes mine.

Nice to meet you, Stirling suits me too, I will stay longer next time, had to rush the kid off to swimming lessons, once Dave had finished showing me where I was going wrong with the PC!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> Yes Paulo, there was a wee laugh going on at how uninterested she looked. In fact I don't think she looked up once while we were checking nsanity's nice VW out. Looked as though she was looking at cards or something possibly deciding what style of wedding card to go for he...he...he


Yip I'm afraid her head is full of Weddings Did manage to get a car booked for the big day though, 1949 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith Limousine

Thanks for the comments on the car, Grizzle has since done a bit of work to it, so it's starting to get up to a good standard, just hope I can maintain it:lol:

Cheers all, and hope to meet up with you all again soon and for a longer time


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

gerry connelly said:


> Surferrosa- thanks for the kind comments, it was a pleasure to be there but unfortunately cannot remember all the names and faces that were there.....funny how I can remember the cars though. I've passed on the message to Mrs.C ( Sybil ) that more cakes will be needed for the next meet.
> RS4 (Ian & Annetta) also enjoyed the run to Cambuslang and the demonstrations.
> What car was Spitfire driving?





Alan W said:


> Dougie (Spitfire) owns this very nicely detailed 3 series:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ibizasport16v said:


> spitfire had the silver bmw 3 series, infront of the red corsa sxi





S-X-I said:


> Spitfire was driving the silver BMW 3 Series parked infront of mines.





evobaz said:


> So we can safely say that Spitfire drives a Silver 3 series :lol:





Alan W said:


> I think so! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


*Hey that's my car!!!! I guess I must be :devil: Spitfire :devil: :lol: *


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

atila the hun! lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You took your time to notice that Mr World War 11 fighter plane! :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ahhh but i'm sure the Rolls Royce Griffon engine would have been more reliable..lmao


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe your all so funny.  

At least the headlights work Grizz :lol: 

And I can count up to two without using my fingers, Alan W!!!  










LASHES OUT IN ALL DIRECTIONS AND AWAITS THE BACKLASH :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> ahhh but i'm sure the Rolls Royce Griffon engine would have been more reliable..lmao


I thought it was a 28 Litre RR Merlin?

Let's ask Spitfire, he should know! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I thought it was a 28 Litre RR Merlin?
> 
> Let's ask Spitfire, he should know! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


PV-12. Griffon was a later variant. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supermarine_Spitfire#Design_and_development


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Well that looked like a good turnout, with some very tidy motors on show :thumb: Shame I wouldn't have been able to make it. I'll be out the country for the next one too :evil: 

Dave KG, or anyone else that tried it. How was the Dewalt polisher to use? as i'm considering a rotary or this.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Altered Carbon said:


> Enjoyed my wee visit and nice to meet up with few old (very old in some cases  ) and new faces
> 
> Some lovely cars on show as well - shame mine was so manky, but them's the breaks unfortunately!
> 
> ...


I take it the very old is meant for me 

Great day folks with some really nice cars on show, well done to S-X-I for winning the S&S, thanks to Grizzel for the pics, the X looks better then the M8 on the way through left it :wall: 
Nice to meet all the new faces & Alans new Clio is nuts :thumb:

See you all soon

John


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> Originally Posted by SURFERROSA View Post
> Yes Paulo, there was a wee laugh going on at how uninterested she looked. In fact I don't think she looked up once while we were checking nsanity's nice VW out. Looked as though she was looking at cards or something possibly deciding what style of wedding card to go for he...he...he


 I don't own a VW, I had the black RX8   :driver:


----------

